# Functioning mri (70554)



## claudiak (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello Radiology Experts, I need something clarified regarding fmri (70554). In the CPT book, the description of this code reads FMRI including test selection and administration of repetitive body part movement  and/or visual stimulation,not requiring physician or psychologist administration. Is the proper application of this code to be used 1 time only per session?  Am I correct is assuming this code cannot be reported twice on the same day?

Does anyone have any experience with these exams and could verify if my interpretation of the code is correct?
Thanking you in advance for any help you can provide.

ClaudiaK, CPC


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 9, 2009)

Although I have no resource to cite, I believe this would be billed with 1 unit for date of service.

Medicare has a Medically Unlikely Edit (MUE) associated with CPT 70554 with a daily max of 1 unit.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp#TopOfPage

Hope this helps,


----------



## claudiak (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info, I was thinking that way also but wanted another  expert's opinion.

ClaudiaK, CPC
Networker


----------

